
Unbelievable: Berkshire-Hathaway Stock Goes Up When Anne Hathaway Is in the News - jedwhite
http://www.good.is/post/unbelievable-berkshire-hathaway-stock-goes-up-when-anne-hathaway-is-in-the-news/
======
jedwhite
There are numerous firms trying to use automated trading platforms to attempt
to analyse social media to detect sentiment around brands, companies and
sectors and trading on the results, although it's early days. The observations
by the author of both this post and the original HuffPo piece are casual but
the area is interesting. It would have been better to compare the the movement
on those days to one of the broader stock indexes, like the S&P 500 or Russell
2000 etc. Relative movement to the broader market compared to the typical
variance would give a better picture. BTW I believe HN etiquette is to not
modify Titles from source posts gratuitously.

------
personalcompute
Not at all 'Unbelievable', stop with the sensationalist crap. The difference
is not statistically significant. (Every single change for the days that she
supposedly influenced is not remotely unusual whatsoever, check their history)

